# Favorite prawn recipes



## teeinthekitchen (Aug 31, 2015)

Picked up a 400 gram bag of big shelled devained prawns today.

what's your favorite recipes?  Love light, healthy sauces or marinates.


----------



## puffin3 (Aug 31, 2015)

From Escoffier:'Sauce Veloute':50 g unsalted clarified butter (you can sub with regular butter but it won't be quite as good), 2 1/2 oz AP sifted flour to make the roux. In low heat sauce pan. When the roux is cooked (dextrinized) cool it in the fridge.
Back into low heat sauce pan. Blanch one fine chopped shallot in 1 cup of dry white wine until the wine has reduced to just an ounce or so. Add back in the cooled roux with  1/2 liter of hot water and 1/2 liter of hot fish stock. I use bottled clam juice.
Whisk well over low heat until the sauce is just beginning to slow boil. Season well. Gently whisk in the juice of 1/2 a fresh lemon and a few drops of Pernod. Adjust seasoning again.(Remember when adding Kosher salt or especially regular table salt it takes a couple of minutes for the salt to incorporate into the liquid so add salt carefully.)
The finished sauce should be the consistency of light cream. Add more hot water if needed.
You have cut the prawns  in half lengthwise earlier when the roux was cooling. 
Have the serving plates getting nice and hot in the oven.
Add the sliced prawns to the hot sauce literally a minute before serving
I like to serve this dish with bow-tie pasta. Pasta on plate. Hot sauce ladled not over the pasta but beside it.
By the time your guests are picking up their cutlery the sliced prawns will be cooked perfectly.
Garnish pasta with a gremolata. I use Panko bread crumbs and ribbons of lemon zest, roasted garlic and flat leaf parsley. You can also add a sprinkle of dried chili flakes and or grated hard cheese if you want to. Whatever. But the gremolata should be the last topping. I don't use any OO in the gremolata. The sauce adds enough liquid to the finished dish.
Warn guests about hot plates. You need nice big plates for this to work. Crowding the pasta and sauce together will soon make the dish look 'gloopy'.
Serve with cool not cold Pinot Gris.
This is my go-to basic sauce when cooking seafood and pasta.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 31, 2015)

teeinthekitchen said:


> Picked up a 400 gram bag of big shelled devained prawns today.
> 
> what's your favorite recipes?  Love light, healthy sauces or marinates.



Don't really have any one favorite. Since your shrimp (prawns) are shelled and deveined, get them drunk, in a Mexican style, Tequila-Lime Shrimp. Serve over long grain, white rice with a sliced avocado, red onion salad. Just S&P with a squeeze of lime over top of the salad.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 31, 2015)

I keep it simple since I want to taste the sweet flavor of the shrimp and not any sauce. I make sure the shrimp are dry, melt butter in a pan and add some garlic (sliced, or just smashed if I'm lazy), saute on Side one for 2-3 minutes, flip and finish for another 1-2 minutes. Add a bit more butter, a splash of white wine, and fresh chopped parsley. Enjoy!

If you want to keep it a tad healthier, use half butter/half healthy oil when you saute.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 31, 2015)

I adore butterflied coconut shrimp with a marmalade horseradish dipping sauce.  They can be either baked or fried.


----------



## puffin3 (Sep 1, 2015)

Overcooking fresh seafood is a common problem. (Up to five minutes to saute a prawn seems like a bit too long.)
I watch MC Australia and MC New Zealand. The 'homes' of the freshest seafood.
It's surprising how often the contestants overcook seafood.
The judges tell they have done so in no uncertain terms.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 1, 2015)

I like to poach them in water with white wine, thyme, lemon juice and salt. I also make lemon aioli for dipping, with mayonnaise, lemon juice, lemon zest, salt and a pinch of sugar.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 1, 2015)

My favorite way with shrimp is very simple. String them on wooden picks, sprinkle with Tajin seasoning (salt/lime/chili) and grill just long enough for them to turn pink. 
The worse thing you can do to shrimp is overcook them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 1, 2015)

Looks yummy, Kayelle! What else is on that plate?


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks GG. Marinated grilled veggies is on the left..shrooms/zucchini/peppers/onion.
On the right is this, one of my favorite sides.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 1, 2015)

Lovely shrimp plate, Kay.  And thanks to you, I just added another item to my yearly TJ's foray.


----------



## creative (Sep 1, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> Overcooking fresh seafood is a common problem. (Up to five minutes to saute a prawn seems like a bit too long.)
> I watch MC Australia and MC New Zealand. The 'homes' of the freshest seafood.
> It's surprising how often the contestants overcook seafood.
> The judges tell they have done so in no uncertain terms.


It also amazes me why cooked king prawns feature in fish pie ready meals.  They have to be baked at a fairly high temperature and the (already cooked) large prawns become really unpalatably tough!


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 1, 2015)

When I was in London a few eons ago, a very popular dish was prawns served in avocado halves with Marie Rose sauce.  Absolutely delicious.


----------



## Addie (Sep 1, 2015)

I always cook them until they just are at halfway pink. Then when I remove them from the heat, the residual heat finishes the cooking for me. I have yet to serve a tough rubbery prawn. You learn a lot about seafood when you are married to a shrimper.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 1, 2015)

Beautiful shrimp dish, Kay. I also love them simply prepared and grilled.

Here's one from a few months ago - marinated in olive oil, garlic, a little fresh lemon juice, cracked black pepper, and very quickly grilled.  These were just grilled without skewering, if I remember right.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for those pictures, Kayelle and Cheryl. Now I have a taste for shrimp.  If we're showing off with our pictures, here are my "five minute shrimp" from last week.  I start the shrimp in a preheated and buttered pan with the electric burner set to "medium", cook for 3 minutes, flip and turn heat off. Two minutes later, add a pat of butter and a splash of white wine. Enjoy.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 1, 2015)

Mmmm.....another good looking shrimp dish, CG.   We do like to share pics here, don't we?  

Joey had a delish looking shrimp salad dish the other day on the What's for Dinner thread, too.


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 1, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I adore butterflied coconut shrimp with a marmalade horseradish dipping sauce. They can be either baked or fried.


 
Same here, Dawg. I don't have it very often as it's kind of fussy and time consuming, but really good. I made this one several months ago from the copycat Outback recipe that Kay linked to. Delish! 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/coconut-shrimp-91830.html

Coconut Shrimp with Marmalade, Horseradish, and Mustard Dipping Sauce


----------



## puffin3 (Sep 2, 2015)

Addie said:


> I always cook them until they just are at halfway pink. Then when I remove them from the heat, the residual heat finishes the cooking for me. I have yet to serve a tough rubbery prawn. You learn a lot about seafood when you are married to a shrimper.


Indeed you do.
I commercial fished for decades on my own boat. I did all the cooking aboard. Spring salmon/rock cod/ling cod/halibut/Dungeness crabs/prawns/shrimp. All came over the rail live. I learned a thing or two about how to cook fresh seafood.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2015)

I like to use them in a shrimp salad.

Roughly chopped cooked shrimp, a little mayo, minced celery, minced onion, S&P and a very small amount of minced sweet pickles or pickle relish.

This is great for a salad plate and even better in a shrimp salad club sandwich with lettuce, tomato, crunchy cucumber slices and a couple slices of crispy bacon.


----------



## teeinthekitchen (Sep 3, 2015)

puffin3 said:


> Overcooking fresh seafood is a common problem. (Up to five minutes to saute a prawn seems like a bit too long.)
> I watch MC Australia and MC New Zealand. The 'homes' of the freshest seafood.
> It's surprising how often the contestants overcook seafood.
> The judges tell they have done so in no uncertain terms.


 

I completely agree


----------



## teeinthekitchen (Sep 3, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Lovely shrimp plate, Kay. And thanks to you, I just added another item to my yearly TJ's foray.


 
That TJ's medley is divine!! You won't regret it


----------



## teeinthekitchen (Sep 3, 2015)

So many great ideas! Prawns-- or shrimp-- are on sell right now, think I'll go pick up a bit more and try a few of these out.
One thing I have done with shrimp in the past:
Reduce down about 3 cups of orange juice (fresh is best, but store bought works just fine) until it reaches about 1/2 cup.  
Throw in garlic, sauté just a bit, then throw in shrimp and sauté until just turning pink.  Take it off heat. Add orange zest.  Toss with cold/cool/or room temp quinoa mixed with peas and fresh mint, a nice fresh squeeze of an orange over top.
Delish!


I was hoping to grill shrimp tonight, but the weather is rubbish here in South Africa so on the stove top tonight it'll be.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 3, 2015)

I can't eat shrimp anymore


----------



## Kayelle (May 31, 2019)

I was looking for shrimp ideas, and found this old thread. Thought I'd bump it for maybe some new ideas. Shrimp and asparagus are both on sale now. Hmmmm...


----------



## Just Cooking (May 31, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> I was looking for shrimp ideas, and found this old thread. Thought I'd bump it for maybe some new ideas. Shrimp and asparagus are both on sale now. Hmmmm...



Thank you for reviving this thread..  

We have shrimp frequently (Jeannie's favorite) and I like dipping sauces for them. Many great ideas here..

I will be doing these 2 from Dawgluver soon..butterflied coconut shrimp with a marmalade horseradish dipping sauce and  prawns served in avocado halves with Marie Rose sauce. 

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (May 31, 2019)

Thanks for reviving this, Kay.  I'll have to go through this thread again.  Lots of good ideas here.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 31, 2019)

Ugh....looks like the link to the *Outback Coconut Shrimp and Dipping Sauce* doesn't exist anymore.    I'll have to check and see if I have a paper copy, as it was really good.  Pretty sure there's other good ones out there, though.


----------



## Addie (Jun 1, 2019)

Shrimp have been placed on my shopping list for this coming Tuesday. Thanks everyone for the great sounding recipes.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 1, 2019)

Cheryl J said:


> Ugh....looks like the link to the *Outback Coconut Shrimp and Dipping Sauce* doesn't exist anymore.    I'll have to check and see if I have a paper copy, as it was really good.  Pretty sure there's other good ones out there, though.




Here's a copycat recipe for it Cheryl. I really want to try it soon. 

https://flavorite.net/copycat-outback-steakhouse-coconut-shrimp/


----------



## Addie (Jun 1, 2019)

I just came across a recipe for asparagus and shrimp. The final step called to place the shrimp on top of the asparagus and cook for *12 minutes* covered! Has that cook gone mad? I am fond of asparagus and love shrimp. What I don't love is rubber to chew on. I have never cooked shrimp for that length of time. And I never will. 

Well, that is one recipe that will never see the inside of my kitchen.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 1, 2019)

Kayelle said:


> Here's a copycat recipe for it Cheryl. I really want to try it soon.
> 
> https://flavorite.net/copycat-outback-steakhouse-coconut-shrimp/




Thank you, *Kay*!   That looks pretty similar to the one I used back in 2015.  I want to make this again.  I have a jar of Inglehoffer stone ground mustard in the fridge and will use that to replace the Dijon in the above recipe.  I love the taste and texture of the Inglehoffer for the dipping sauce.


----------



## Addie (Jun 2, 2019)

My kids grew up with yellow mustard. Wouldn't even touch Dijon mustard. They don't know what they are missing.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 2, 2019)

One of my favorites is crab-stuffed coconut shrimp, served with rustic, mashed rutabaga, or sweet potato, and steamed summer squash. dipping sauces include honey mustard, made with orange blossom honey, and a very coarse-grind mustard, a crushed tomato-horseradish  sauce, a homemade mayo with a bit of fresh-squeezed lemon, and a mayo-Sriracha sauce, and just good old Tonaso sauce.  Purchase your favorite jumbo shrimp (not easy peel variety that has been deveined) Butterfly jumbo shrimp by removing the shell, and slicing along the o belly from the tail to the head, and to the mud-vein.  Remove the mud-vein.  Set the shrimp aside and make the stuffing from minced crab meat, softened scallion, and a bit of garlic. and a hint of sugar.  Make a breading of panko bread crumbs, and shredded coconut.  Place a tsp, of the crab stuffing into the butterflied shrimp, and carefully dust with AP flour.  Dip in egg wash.  Roll in breading.  Deep fry in hot oil for four minutes.  Serve .

Sorry I don't have pictures.  These are amazing.  You will like them.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Saffy. (Jun 2, 2019)

I've only ever had prawns in a chop suey roll, it was bought from a Chinese takeaway, very nice it was too as i do like prawns.


----------



## salt and pepper (Jun 2, 2019)

Look's great...Kayelle


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 2, 2019)

This is an all-time favorite of mine that always gets rave reviews. I've included two ingredient lists. On for a larger quantity and the other for half the recipe.



STUFFED SHRIMP WITH PROSCIUTTO AND CRAB 

3 Tb 	Olive Oil 
1 	Onion, finely diced
¼ C  Chopped Parsley, divided 
½ C 	Prosciutto, finely diced 
1 C 	Cornbread crumbs
½ C 	Chicken Stock
1 Lb 	Lump Crabmeat 
TT	Salt Pepper
20 	Shrimp, U12 size, peeled, tails on
8 Tb 	Melted butter 


Preheat oven to 400º F. 

Heat the oil in a skillet over medium heat.  Sauté the onion, half the parsley and the prosciutto for 3 to 5 minutes until fragrant. 

Combine cornbread crumbs and the chicken stock with the sautéed mixture in a large bowl. 

Gently fold in crabmeat and remaining parsley.  Season with salt and pepper. 

Devein the shrimp.  Butterfly the shrimp by deepening the deveining cut along the first half of the shrimps’ length (the fattest part) without cutting through.  

Spread the fattest part of the shrimp flat and place the shrimp, cut side down, with the tail in the air so it resembles the tail of a scorpion.  It is in this position that you will cook the shrimp. 

Spoon 2 tablespoons of the stuffing onto the shrimp, placing the stuffing onto the base of the shrimp and packing it inside the curved part of the shrimp. 

Perch the shrimps on a lightly buttered baking dish, maintaining the same position. Drizzle with some melted butter and bake 10 to 15 minutes. 


1½ Tb Olive Oil 
½ 	  Onion, finely diced
⅛ C    Chopped Parsley, divided 
¼ C 	  Prosciutto, finely diced 
½ C 	  Cornbread crumbs
¼ C 	  Chicken Stock
½ Lb   Lump Crabmeat 
TT	  Salt & Pepper
10 	  Shrimp, U12 size, peeled, tails on
4 Tb 	  Melted butter


----------

